# Tummy stretched tight - so sore but 10 weeks to go!!



## babybx2

I don't know if anyone else has had this.

My tummy feels so tightly stretched that to the left of my belly button it feels really really sore to touch and like it is going to tear open. I know it won't but wondered if anyone has any magic miracle cream or something that helps with this feeling??

Has anyone else had this?

:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

I had this from around 30wks hun, and it felt as tho a knife was actually cutting thru the skin - my babies were extremely large tho, and my uterus and abdomen over-distended which explains why. It is very normal, and you'll probably find that it will ease over time............oddly enough I reached a "critical peak" when my body and skin just seemed to stop hurting any more, almost like it had given up ;)

I don't have any cure hun, but a paracetamol and hot water bottle helped me in the evenings xxx


----------



## Laura2919

I used to use a cold flannel but I dont think it helped :haha: 

It was such a horrible feeling like I was just going to split at any minute! Hope it passes for you.


----------



## BeckyD

I have been feeling really stretched too the last couple of weeks. 
Seem to have avoided the stretch marks so far though! Wonder how much longer that will last.


----------



## lizziedripping

:rofl: That made me smile Becky ;) I too thought I had avoided stretch marks - never had them before in pregnancy, even with my 9Ib first child. I got to 29wks with the twins, and not a line, but then over night my tummy looked like a pizza :rofl: I had them running in concentric circles around my tummy button................sooooo attractive!!! they have completely vanished now tho x


----------



## BeckyD

I've been given so many bottles of creams and potions. Keep thinking I should be smearing them all over me but haven't bothered very often at all.


----------



## Eager_Fairy

Have you tried Mama Mio tummy rub cream? It makes your skin so soft, highly highly recommend although it's quite expensive!

My stomach has always been really flat and since it's been getting bigger I've been getting this sort of feeling, probably not to the extent you have though... x


----------



## heyyady

For me it's the right of my belly- and it just depends where that baby is positioned if I get any relief or not- I also feel as though any day now my belly button will pop like a turkey timer :rofl:


----------



## babybx2

lol, I am pg with twins but am actually smaller than when I was pg with my daughter which is strange and I never had this feeling with that pregnancy. Plus I am losing my belly button, it is almost gone lol x


----------



## BeckyD

My belly button moved back up the surface for ages. I thought it wasn't going to pop out but is now on one side only (wierdo).
Belly goes through phases of being ok and aching. Normally the area that is in the most pain has a hard bit of baby directly under it!


----------



## GemBaxter

I used a cold flannel which kind of distracted me but it was heat of summer. Maybe try a warm flannel or warm water bottle. Slather some oil on. The sensation of you rubbing your belly should help. Maybe get you OH to do it - I found that extremely relaxing and managed to put my mind elsewhere. 

xxx


----------



## Hannah C

My belly started feeling painfully sore and stretched from about 30 weeks, but it depended on where the babies were positioned. Now it is just sore everywhere - Auuugh.

I started using Bio Oil when I found out I was pregnant, and have gone through eight large bottles of the stuff! It softens the skin, and rubbing it on to your tummy feels really nice (better yet, gt DH to rub it in).


----------

